# 15 mẫu câu giao tiếp bán hàng giày dép bằng tiếng Anh dễ thuộc nhất 2021



## Leehuonggg (25/12/21)

Xu hướng ăn ngon mặc đẹp đang dần thịnh hành trên thế giới hiện nay, trong đó có các sản phẩm giầy dép là phụ kiện không thể thiếu được với nhiều người. Dưới đây là một vài mẫu câu giao tiếp bán hàng giày dép bằng tiếng Anh mà TEL Academy muốn gửi tới các bạn.
giao tiếp bán hàng giày dép bằng tiếng Anh




1. Từ vựng giao tiếp bán hàng giày dép bằng tiếng Anh
Cũng như việc học tiếng Anh cho người bán hàng mỹ phẩm, để việc bán hàng thuận lợi khi gặp người nước ngoài thì việc nắm chắc các loại từ vựng tiếng Anh về giầy dép là điều không thể thiếu được với nhân viên bán hàng. Dưới đây là tổng hợp các từ vựng giao tiếp bán hàng giày dép tiếng Anh phổ biến nhất mà các bạn sale phải thuộc nằm lòng.
1.1. Từ vựng giầy dép nói chung:
High heels /,haɪ’hɪəld/: giày cao gót
Pump /pʌmp/: cao gót cơ bản mũi tròn
1.2. Từ vựng giầy da:
- Ankle strap /’æɳkl stræp/ giày cao gót quai mảnh vắt ngang
- Ballerina flat /,bælə’ri:nə flæt/ giầy đế bằng kiểu múa ba lê
1.3. Phụ kiện trong ngành giầy da:
Một vài từ vựng về phụ kiện cũng giúp cho khả năng giao tiếp tiếng Anh giao tiếp bán hàng giày da với các đối tác cung cấp vật liệu bên nước ngoài tốt hơn nhiều.
- Eyelet: lỗ xỏ giày
- Foxing: miếng đắp lên giày có tác dụng trang trí hoặc gia cố cho giày:với giày thể thao.
2. Mẫu câu tiếng Anh cho người bán hàng giày dép:
- Để việc bán hàng được thuận lợi thì các bạn nhân viên sale sẽ cần nắm vững các mẫu câu đàm thoại tiếng Anh theo chủ đề giầy da dưới đây. Đây cũng là cơ hội để các bạn luyện speaking giao tiếp tiếng Anh hiệu quả, nhất là tăng kinh nghiệm học tiếng Anh cho người đi làm lĩnh vực bán hàng.
What do you wish you get?
Qúy khách muốn mua gì ạ?
I want a pair of sport shoes
Tôi muốn mua một đôi giày thể thao

3. Trung tâm tiếng Anh giao tiếp cho nhân viên bán hàng giày da:
- Nếu như việc nắm bắt các kiến thức tiếng Anh còn quá phức tạp, các bạn nhân viên sale ngành giày da có thể đăng ký các lớp học tại TEL Academy để được các giáo viên tại trung tâm hướng dẫn tốt hơn về từ vựng và các mẫu câu hay dùng. Trung tâm có các khóa học Anh văn giao tiếp cho người đi làm với thời gian linh hoạt.
- Sau khi hoàn thiện các kĩ năng thì chắc chắn việc giao tiếp tiếng Anh trong bán hàng giày dép sẽ được cải thiện. Nhờ đó mà doanh số cá nhân sẽ tăng lên khá nhiều đó.
- Như vậy, các bạn đã nắm được các mẫu giao tiếp bán hàng giày dép bằng tiếng Anh rồi. Để được tư vấn thêm vui lòng inbox fanpage TEL Academy để được trợ giúp.


----------

